# Using branded clothing as company workwear



## timmyscott (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello guys,

This is my first post. This is a great forum!

I need your expert opinions...

Im starting a sports orientated company in the next few months and i am in the process of designing the company uniform.

As im selling products for the sports market i want to use branded clothing such as Nike, Under Armounr etc... and put my logo on it, thus using it as company workwear

Ive contacted Nike and they said this.

_"Nike does not grant permission to use or modify our trademarks, logos, images, advertising or similar materials. It is your responsibility to determine whether your proposed use is legally permissible. For example, some uses of our logos in a textbook may be considered “fair use.” "_


Of course i am not selling their products just wearing them with my logo on it,

Whats your opinions,

Scott


----------



## afein8 (May 31, 2013)

Many major apparel suppliers offer branded merchandise in apparel categories. Izod, New Balance, Champion, Nike Golf, Adidas Golf are common for the performance category. Try Alpha Shirt, Bodek and Rhodes, and Sanmar. 
Some brands like Nike and Under Armour are heavily controlled and only sell wholesale under specific conditions.
BTW... my customers respond very well to branded merch.
Good Luck!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

timmyscott said:


> As im selling products for the sports market i want to use branded clothing such as Nike, Under Armounr etc... and put my logo on it, thus using it as company workwear
> 
> Ive contacted Nike and they said this.
> 
> _"Nike does not grant permission to use or modify our trademarks, logos, images, advertising or similar materials. It is your responsibility to determine whether your proposed use is legally permissible. For example, some uses of our logos in a textbook may be considered “fair use.” "_


You're perfectly within your rights to buy Nike products, put your logo on it, and then either wear them yourself or resell them. Nike themselves even sells some of their products wholesale to the decorator's market specifically for this purpose. Sanmar.com wholesales Nike product.

That statement from Nike is their standard corporate spiel and has nothing to do with what you will be doing.


----------

